# Feral Horse Fight



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brewing in NM...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/feral_horse_fight_brewing_in_new_mexico_village_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't see enough hard working individuals to support the horses like they did Bundy. If there was that much support they would be able to pay for feed. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I don't see enough hard working individuals to support the horses like they did Bundy. If there was that much support they would be able to pay for feed. Maybe I am wrong.


Peta will incite the legions of the miserable.....they will have a few dozen protestors....and the media will call it hundreds.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

It sounds like the horse herd has exceeded the carrying capacity of the land. Without natural predators, disease and starvation will occur. The humane thing to do is to thin the herd.

"People are willing to die for these horses," said Gary Miles of the Placitas Animal Rescue. "I know I am."

The above is Exhibit A into the irrational thought process of some people. There is no way to calmly discuss the issue with these people.


----------

